# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  My first battle map - Banner Law's House

## Szajbinska

Hello.  :Smile: 
It's my first post here and I'm new to the whole map making deal and I thought it would be nice to share it and maybe hear some tips for the future or just your opinions.

I made this map for my boyfriend's D&D homebrew campaign. He uses Fantasy Grounds to run his sessions and original map grid size is 50x50. I drew it on a wacom tablet in Adobe Photoshop.

The house itself is owned by a vampire and located in a city where vampires are allowed to live as long as they, you know, don't kill people, hence the lack of windows shouldn't surprise anyone. Adventurers should end up in the house suspecting Banner Law to be the murderer in this whodunnit setting, and as you can see there's plenty of incriminating evidence upstairs. The chase after him will continue into caves entered form the basement and that will be my next challenge - to draw gigantic caves.

----------


## XCali

Hi! And welcome to the guild  :Smile: 

It sounds fun. I look forward to seeing the map.

----------

